# 2nd Annual Seabrook Saltwater Derby...



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Got this from a fellow 2cooler.

http://www.ci.seabrook.tx.us/index.asp?Type=B_BASIC&SEC=%7B68E205CD-8619-4ADC-9E78-05F6D062944C%7D












> Fish Times: The tournament will start at 6:00 a.m. on Friday, September 30, 2011 there is NO early check-in or captains meeting. You may be on your spot anytime before 6:00 a.m. The fishing will end no later than 3:00 p.m. You may launch from any public ramp on the boundary waters.
> 
> Fish Categories: There will be a speckled trout and redfish division. Each entrant can weigh in their best 4 speckled trout and 2 redfish separately. This will not be a combined weight across divisions. Example: (4) 3lb. trout and (1) 5lb. redfish equals 12 lbs. of speckled trout and 5 lbs. of redfish not 17lbs. total. All fish must abide by federal & state regulations. Any fish brought to the weigh station that are not legal will result in automatic disqualification. Redfish must be 20" and 28". No tagged oversized redfish will be allowed. Fish will be checked for freshness. Spoiled, mutilated, deformed, frozen or gutted fish will be disqualified by certified weigh master. Fish may be gutted and examined undigested fish however introduced, will be removed. Only fish caught during fishing hours of the tournament (5:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m.) will be accepted. No pulling fish with other entrants. The pulling of fish will justify automatic disqualification.
> 
> ...


http://www.ci.seabrook.tx.us/vertic...D-9984A56B5E60}/uploads/Fishing_Entry2011.pdf
http://www.ci.seabrook.tx.us/vertic...984A56B5E60}/uploads/Tournament_rules2011.pdf


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

It says the deadline was yesterday. So even though our team wants to pay you the 120$ we can't because were late?


----------



## Gary Brogdon (May 27, 2005)

*Slow down and read it again*

SEPTEMBER 24... not AUGUST.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

thank you, my mistake


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

go ahead and pay me lol.

I am NOT the organizer for this event...just thought I would pass the word along.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Does anyone know if the entry form and payment can be turn in at Outrigger's by tomorrow 9/24/11 ?

@ Outrigger's in person ?

Thanks.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Ops* ..... 9/23/11 Friday

wrong date above post


----------

